# Baby turtle.



## Jakee (Aug 20, 2008)

Hows it going. 

Ive decided Im gonna buy a baby turtle and was just wondering about these 
following questions before I buy one. Ive researched but could not find much info on hatchie turtles. 

How big would be a suitable size for a baby turtle ? Will 3 foot be to big ?
What should be there in there diet ?
Will they need a heater and filter ?

Cheers, Jake


----------



## melgalea (Aug 20, 2008)

http://www.expertvillage.com/video-series/589_turtle-ownership-guide.htm

found this site. hav a look and see if its usefull for info.


----------



## Jakee (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Zoocam ill look into that.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 20, 2008)

Repz said:


> Hows it going.
> 
> Ive decided Im gonna buy a baby turtle and was just wondering about these
> following questions before I buy one. Ive researched but could not find much info on hatchie turtles.
> ...


 Q1. Im not sure about this but i think any size is fine, someone correct me if i'm wrong.
Q2. When i first got mine my turtles wouldn't eat pellets so i asked the local pet shop and they said to try bloodworms. They worked out pretty well and wen they got a bit bigger i fed them live food..you've goto vary the diet.
Q3. Yes definitely, the size of heater or filter would depend on your tank

Hope this helped.


----------



## Jakee (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Gavin.


----------



## -Peter (Aug 20, 2008)

http://www.australianfreshwaterturtles.com.au/index.php

Interesting link zoocam, I'll get some people to take a look and see what they think about its relevance for Australian turtles.


----------



## Jakee (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks pete. 
Wont let me register. Says admin banned my email adress. I havent even been on the site.


----------



## melgalea (Aug 21, 2008)

-Peter said:


> http://www.australianfreshwaterturtles.com.au/index.php
> 
> Interesting link zoocam, I'll get some people to take a look and see what they think about its relevance for Australian turtles.



no need to be smart about it. 
was just trying to help, didnt even look to see if it was based on australian turtles.


----------



## -Peter (Aug 21, 2008)

get over it zoocam, I was actually impressed by the link, you want fish with that chip?


----------



## Jakee (Aug 22, 2008)

Bump !


----------



## Jakee (Aug 23, 2008)

Bumpers. Any info on long neck turtles ???


----------



## ambah (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.reefandriver.com.au/cs_tortoise.htm ?? just google it


----------

